# [Risolto] media-libs/mediastreamer non vengono compilate.

## ciro64

Ciao.

Son su Gentoo x86_64.

Ho provato tutte e 4 le versioni di mediastrimer presenti in portage ma tutt falliscono.

Ecco un "pezzo" di log:

```

  CC       kiss_fftr.lo

  CC       equalizer.lo

  CC       chanadapt.lo

  CC       audiomixer.lo

  CC       itc.lo

  CC       tonedetector.lo

  CC       qualityindicator.lo

  CC       g722_decode.lo

  CC       g722_encode.lo

  CC       msg722.lo

  CC       l16.lo

  CC       bitratedriver.lo

  CC       audioconference.lo

  CC       qosanalyzer.lo

  CC       bitratecontrol.lo

  CC       audiostream.lo

  CC       msspeex.lo

  CC       speexec.lo

  CC       gsm.lo

  CC       msfileplayer.lo

  CC       msfilerec.lo

  CC       msresample.lo

  CC       alsa.lo

  CC       pasnd.lo

audiostream.c: In function 'create_duplex_rtpsession':

audiostream.c:163:2: error: too few arguments to function 'rtp_session_set_local_addr'

  rtp_session_set_local_addr(rtpr,ipv6 ? "::" : "0.0.0.0",locport);

  ^

In file included from /usr/include/ortp/ortp.h:68:0,

                 from ../include/mediastreamer2/mscommon.h:22,

                 from ../include/mediastreamer2/msfilter.h:23,

                 from ../include/mediastreamer2/mediastream.h:24,

                 from audiostream.c:25:

/usr/include/ortp/rtpsession.h:292:17: note: declared here

 ORTP_PUBLIC int rtp_session_set_local_addr(RtpSession *session,const char *addr

                 ^

audiostream.c: In function 'audio_stream_start_full':

audiostream.c:299:2: warning: passing argument 4 of 'rtp_session_set_remote_addr_full' makes pointer from integer without a cast [enabled by default]

  if (remport>0) rtp_session_set_remote_addr_full(rtps,remip,remport,rem_rtcp_po

  ^

In file included from /usr/include/ortp/ortp.h:68:0,

                 from ../include/mediastreamer2/mscommon.h:22,

                 from ../include/mediastreamer2/msfilter.h:23,

                 from ../include/mediastreamer2/mediastream.h:24,

                 from audiostream.c:25:

/usr/include/ortp/rtpsession.h:296:1: note: expected 'const char *' but argument is of type 'int'

 rtp_session_set_remote_addr_full (RtpSession * session, const char * rtp_addr, 

 ^

audiostream.c:299:2: error: too few arguments to function 'rtp_session_set_remote_addr_full'

  if (remport>0) rtp_session_set_remote_addr_full(rtps,remip,remport,rem_rtcp_po

  ^

In file included from /usr/include/ortp/ortp.h:68:0,

                 from ../include/mediastreamer2/mscommon.h:22,

                 from ../include/mediastreamer2/msfilter.h:23,

                 from ../include/mediastreamer2/mediastream.h:24,

                 from audiostream.c:25:

/usr/include/ortp/rtpsession.h:296:1: note: declared here

 rtp_session_set_remote_addr_full (RtpSession * session, const char * rtp_addr, 

 ^

Makefile:834: recipe for target 'audiostream.lo' failed

make[3]: *** [audiostream.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

pasnd.c: In function 'WaveInCallback':

pasnd.c:115:11: warning: variable 'vad' set but not used [-Wunused-but-set-variable]

       int vad;

           ^

make[3]: Leaving directory '/dev/shm/portage/media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2/work/mediastreamer-2.8.2/src'

Makefile:651: recipe for target 'all' failed

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/dev/shm/portage/media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2/work/mediastreamer-2.8.2/src'

Makefile:553: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/dev/shm/portage/media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2/work/mediastreamer-2.8.2'

Makefile:459: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/dev/shm/portage/media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/dev/shm/portage/media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/dev/shm/portage/media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2/work/mediastreamer-2.8.2'

 * S: '/dev/shm/portage/media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2/work/mediastreamer-2.8.2'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2, Log file:

>>>  '/dev/shm/portage/media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2:

```

Grazie se mi aiutate  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

Ormai son 2 settimane che aspetto.... perchè mediastreamer non compiola ? devo provare forse a modificare la Use flags ? Or ... I don't know  :Sad: 

```

sandro@ci74771ht ~ $ emerge -pv mediastreamer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/mediastreamer-2.9.0:0/3::gentoo  USE="X alsa filters gsm ipv6 opengl ortp portaudio pulseaudio sdl speex theora v4l video x264 -amr -bindist (-coreaudio) -debug -doc -examples -g726 -g729 -ilbc -ntp-timestamp -opus -oss -pcap -silk -static-libs {-test} -upnp" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/mediastreamer-x264-1.4.1::gentoo  0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

sandro@ci74771ht ~ $ 

```

Ciao  :Neutral: 

----------

## ciro64

E scusate il triplo post ma continuo ad attendere (son almeno 2 settimane) che magari sto mediastreamer venga sistemato.

Poichè .... sembra non esserci nuilla da fare, immagino vi sia un comando per capire cosa mi porta dietro questa dipendenza ed  a quali programmi occorre in modo tassativo.

Uso la modalità a sto punto "Via il dente via il dolore" ......

Se sapete darmi delle "dritte", cercherò di risolvere facendo in modo che non sia più in mezzo a .....[censured]  :Very Happy: 

Grazie se mi aiutate.perdonate le mie scarse capaqcità.

Ma io non voglio cancellare una bella Genny (vezzeggiativo per Gentoo) solo per sto dannato mediastreamer.

Grazie per qualsiasi suggerimento (del resto ho un make.conf forse troppo "ricco" e magari anche con opzioni "ridondanti"....... dovrò fare una "rivisitazione"; però siccome qui so che siete dei Veri esperti .... se per piacere mi aiutate Vi sarò riconoscente per sempre  :Smile: 

Cause for me Gentoo Never Dies  :Razz: 

e perdonate mia ignoranza.

Un Grande saluto a Tutti.

----------

## sabayonino

ciao.

hai rilasciato poche informazioni in merito. 

i "pezzi" di log , possono servrie a ben poco.

cominciare con un 

```
# emerge --info
```

e postare il log completo (se troppo lungo ci stanno i vari pastebin & C. )

[edit] Stai compilando in RAM ? ( /dev/shm ,memoria condivisa, dovrebbe essere montata su ram con tmpfs . Ha spazio a sufficienza ? permessi etc ? )

```
 Working directory: '/dev/shm/portage/media-libs/mediastreamer-2.8.2/work/mediastreamer-2.8.2' 
```

```
# cat /etc/fstab
```

imposta altro percorso momentaneamente

```
# PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"  emerge mediastreamer 
```

----------

## ciro64

Ok perdona la m,ia dimenticanza.

```

ci74771ht ~ # emerge --info mediastreamer

Portage 2.2.20 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4771_CPU_@_3.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16361136 total,  14032672 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 11 Jul 2015 17:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld ld di GNU (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4::gentoo, 4.9.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT.iso88591"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl adns aes afs aim alsa amd64 ao apm atm audiofile avx avx2 bash-completion bcmath berkdb bidi blas bluetooth bzip2 cairo calendar caps cdb cdda cddb cdparanoia cdpau cdr cgi clamav cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups curlwrappers custom-cflags cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dga djvu dri dts dv dvb dvdr encode exif fam fastcgi ffmpeg fftw filecaps flac flatfile fma3 fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip gif gimp git glut gmp gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gsl gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 guile gzip hddtemp iconv icq icu idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inifile inotify introspection iodbc ios ipod ipv6 jabber jack java javascript jbig jingle jit jpeg jpeg2k kde kontact ladspa lame lapack lash ldap libass libav libcaca libedit libffi libnotify libsamplerate libwww lirc lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad maildir matroska mbox mikmod milter mime mmap mms mmx mmxext mng modplug modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn mtp multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses netcdf networkmanager nls nptl ogg opencl opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf perl php pie plasma plotutils policykit popcnt portaudio posix postscript ppds pulseaudio python qdbm qmail-spp qt3support qt4 qt5 quicktime raw readline recode rss sasl scanner sdl semantic-desktop session sharedmem shorten simplexml sip smartcard smp sndfile soap speex spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 subversion svg syslog szip tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tk tools truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vaapi vala vcd vdpau video vnc vorbis wavpack wddx webkit wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xface xft xine xinerama xinetd xmlrpc xmp xmpp xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Ho un 17 4771 con 16 GiB ram e compilo in ram anche libreoffice senza problemi. Uso difatti /dev/shm

```

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sdb3      /boot      ext4      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sdb5      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda5      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sdb6      /home      ext4      noatime      1 2

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/Volume   ntfs-3g      defaults   0 0

#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      exec,rw      0 0

```

Ho provato a ricompilare mediastreamer in /tmp e in /var/tmp/ ma si "inchioda sempre la compilazione.

Curiosità ...... ho proprio Libreoffice compilato in ram che funziona "very well".

Aggiungo il mio make.conf

```

ci74771ht ~ # cat /etc/make.conf 

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ABI_X86="64 32"

FCFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

USE="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4_1 \

     sse4_2 icu jit gtk2 gtk3 sdl X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl adns afs \

     aim alsa ao apm atm audiofile bash-completion bcmath bidi \

     opencl blas bluetooth bzip2 cairo calendar caps cdb cdda cddb xvmc \

     cdparanoia cdr cgi clamav cracklib crypt css ctype cups \

     vdpau curlwrappers custom-cflags cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dga djvu \

     dri dts dv dvb dvdr encode exif fam fastcgi ffmpeg fftw \

     filecaps flac flatfile fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gd gdbm \

     geoip gif gimp git glut gmp gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 gpm gps \

     graphviz gsl gsm gstreamer gtk guile gzip hddtemp iconv icq \

     idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inifile inotify \

     introspection iodbc ios ipod jack java javascript jbig jabber jingle \

     jpeg jpeg2k kde kontact ladspa lame lapack lash ldap libass \

     libav libcaca libedit libffi libnotify libsamplerate libwww lirc \

     lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad maildir matroska mbox mikmod \

     milter mime mmap mms mng modplug motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi \

     mplayer msn mtp musepack musicbrainz netcdf pcre pda pdf perl \

     php pie plasma plotutils policykit portaudio posix postscript \

     ppds python qdbm qmail-spp quicktime raw readline recode rss \

     sasl scanner cdpau semantic-desktop sharedmem shorten \

     simplexml sip smartcard smp sndfile soap speex spell ssl subversion \

     svg syslog szip tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tk \

     tcl truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vala vcd vnc \

     vorbis wavpack wddx wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite \

     xface xft xine xinerama xinetd xmlrpc xmp xmpp xscreensaver xv \

     xvid zlib networkmanager webkit qt3support qt5 qt4 pulseaudio \

     video opengl vaapi ogg tools"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

e anche in Pastebin il mio package.use.

Grazie 1000 per l'interessamento.

Ciao !!!

----------

## sabayonino

anche il log completo della compilazione 

PS : nelle USE 

"aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 sse4_1"

sono ridondanti se stai utilizzando CPUFLAGS.

è molto abbondante la variabile USE""

suggerirei di tenere "globale" poche cose e di utilizzare le USE di pacchetto il più possibile.

----------

## sabayonino

vedo linee riguardanti ortp

 *Quote:*   

> net-libs/ortp
> 
>      Available versions:  0.20.0 ~0.22.0(0/9) 0.23.0(0/9){tbz2} {debug doc examples ipv6 minimal ntp-timestamp srtp ssl zrtp}
> 
>      Homepage:            http://www.linphone.org/
> ...

 

provando a disabilitarne il supporto  con :

```
# USE="-ortp" emerge mediastreamer
```

compila ?

----------

## ciro64

Grazie Egregio ..... purtroppo anche abilitando/disabilitando non solo ortp ma nache x264 nulla da fare.... mi sa che dovrò provare tutte le combniazioni di USE flags   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

ci74771ht ~ # emerge -pv mediastreamer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mediastreamer-2.9.0:0/3::gentoo  USE="X alsa filters gsm ipv6 opengl ortp* portaudio pulseaudio sdl speex theora v4l video x264 -amr -bindist (-coreaudio) -debug -doc -examples -g726 -g729 -ilbc -ntp-timestamp -opus -oss -pcap -silk -static-libs {-test} -upnp" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/mediastreamer-x264-1.4.1::gentoo  0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

Questo output non so se possa servire..... 

1000 grazie ancora.

----------

## sabayonino

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Grazie Egregio ..... purtroppo anche abilitando/disabilitando non solo ortp ma nache x264 nulla da fare.... mi sa che dovrò provare tutte le combniazioni di USE flags  
> 
> ```
> 
> ci74771ht ~ # emerge -pv mediastreamer
> ...

 

guarda che mediastreamer è installato

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mediastreamer-

e comunque l'output di "pretend" non serve a nulla. serve il log di compilazione

----------

## ciro64

Ok .... ma allora perchè me lo ripropone come aggiornamento ?

aguzzando la vista è installata la versione

```

 [ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mediastreamer-2.9.0:0/3::gentoo 

```

Mentre, invece tenta di reinstallare la

```

ci74771ht ~ # emerge -DNu world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) media-libs/mediastreamer-2.9.0::gentoo

 * mediastreamer-2.9.0.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

```

che il problema dipenda dal fatto che quella installata si chiama 2.9.0:0/3 e voglia installare la 2.9.0 ?

O qualcosa (software o dipendenza) mi richieda aggiornamento/ ricompilazione con altre USE flags  mediastreamer  ?

Grazie e scusa il disturbo .....   :Embarassed: 

PS: ho cancellato mediastreamer e provato tutte le versioni attualmente presenti in portage. ognuna mi da errore.

----------

## sabayonino

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: ho cancellato mediastreamer e provato tutte le versioni attualmente presenti in portage. ognuna mi da errore.

 

...e sto aspettando ancora il log...

PS

```
media-libs/mediastreamer

     Available versions:  2.7.3-r3 2.8.2 2.9.0(0/3) ~2.9.0-r1(0/3) {X +alsa amr bindist coreaudio debug doc examples +filters g726 g729 gsm ilbc ipv6 jack libav ntp-timestamp opengl opus +ortp oss pcap portaudio pulseaudio sdl silk +speex static-libs test theora upnp v4l video x264}

     Homepage:            http://www.linphone.org/

     Description:         Mediastreaming library for telephony application

```

non ci sono mlte versioni 2.9.0

----------

## ciro64

Oh mannagggia ....già son fuso di mio ... co sto caldo vado proprio in fusione totale.....

Ecco il build.log

Scusa ancora e Grazie 10000

----------

## sabayonino

vedo errori inerenti ad ffmpeg e libav e codec (entrambi nelle USE globali, e potrebbero fare a cazzotti tra di loro)

potresti postare  anche il contenuto dei pacchetti

media-video/libav

ed

media-video/ffmpeg

???

----------

## ciro64

Sei un mago; hai "centrato" il bersaglio.

Libav vs ffmpeg.

Quindi era un oriblema di dipendenze "circolari" o simile.

mediastreamer è andato questa voltgaq a buon fine.....

Grazie infinite.  :Smile: 

----------

